# Shoshone Roaring Fork Info



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

I only see tombstone being the tightest squeeze I think you can make it for sure


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Put in at Ironbridge/Westbank bridge for a 6 mile float to 2 rivers. Probably 2.5 to 3 hrs at these flows. Carbondale put in will add another 2-3 hrs. Excellent tubing right now, a few spots will need to lift the butt up. No worries on the 16 footer on shoshone.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

the fork is boney! 650cfs the other day, took my 14' with a lady and drug a few times...my buddy had a 15' with 4 adults and 2 kids and he really hit bottom... its still runable but....as flipper mentioned tombstone is a sqeeze right now and shoshone is rockdodging... you might have better luck doing grizzly to south canyon... get there early the grizzly ramp is a shit show on weekends!


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Can I bike shuttle from Ironbridge/Westbank to Two Rivers without riding on the highway, is there a trail or off main highway bike riding to Two Rivers?


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Fairly certain there is a paved trail that stretches most of the roaring fork, My buddies have been guiding the last two weeks up there, 3man 13.5' boats with full coolers doing cathrines bridge down to two rivers, pick your line wisely, good to go.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Both grizzly and ironbridge have paved bike paths to two rivers. The fork is more fun in my opinion. Gonna run carbondale to two rivers sat. let me know if you need help with a shuttle.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot!, we will be there next week Wednesday, going to Redstone for a couple days family get together, then we're going to boat. Maybe if you're boating next week or weekend we can run together or shuttle. Haven't done the RF yet so leaning towards that I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Ran Shoshone on my 16' cat with two passengers Saturday at 1660 cfs. I had two more that wanted to ride but we put them on rafts needing paddlers who were joining us. Tombstone was tight and I was glad I didn't have more weight and the rafts were happy to have more paddlers. Shoshone went over 1800 cfs today with the monsoonal storms in the area. Definitely more fun, in my opinion, than the Fork. The Fork is a great option for a second day.


----------



## Raftpirate (Sep 2, 2011)

*True that !*



Moon said:


> doing grizzly to south canyon... get there early the grizzly ramp is a shit show on weekends!


Boy is it ever...


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

*Run Shoshone*

I have been running Shoshone about 2x a week. I got stuck at Tombstone at 1100 two weeks ago with a 16 ft Cat. I ran Tombstone river right and the middle back bar (between the tubes) got stuck on a pour over rock. 

When I run the rapid just right of the Tombstone rock, I haven't had any issues. Just make sure you are able to get over and make the move just right of the Tombstone rock.

If you have a bucket or self-bailing boat, you should be okay even at 1100. I doubt you will get stuck on the rock I was stuck on with my Cat. 

I would do the Colorado river over the Roaring Fork.


----------



## boaterbrune (Jun 6, 2011)

Shosh has been great the last few days: Flowing between 1400 and 1800. 16 footer no worries at these flows; I put my ass on the "new" rocks and pivot around in Tombstone. FR has been low, but it just popped up to 1500 today due to rain. May be fun if it stays up.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks we'll be up there tomorrow and maybe stay till Sat. if any one is running please let me know, Colorado or the RF. Friday or tomorrow is best for us to run. Nick


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks we got to do RF and Shoshone it was a fun!


----------

